# turbo



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

sup guys, i was at a local J/Y with a friend today and we saw a couple of turbo 300's. basically we wanted to know what size turbo these things use. does anyone know?


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

AjRaCeR805 said:


> sup guys, i was at a local J/Y with a friend today and we saw a couple of turbo 300's. basically we wanted to know what size turbo these things use. does anyone know?


whats a J/Y?

What kind and year 300's? Z31 (84-89) or Z32 (90-96)

Mike


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

J/Y = Junk Yard, the car is a Z31


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

AjRaCeR805 said:


> J/Y = Junk Yard, the car is a Z31


84-86 is a T3, 87-89 is a T25 but with a T3 bolt pattern.

Mike


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

cool man, thank u


----------



## scubaz31 (Nov 25, 2003)

I think most, if not all, of the 87s had the T3 turbo as well.

9/87 and up had the T25. Before that, all were T3.


----------



## 87_300zxT (Nov 18, 2003)

87s had the t3 also


----------

